# 2009 Australian Pro Grand Prix Results



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2009 Australian Pro Grand Prix Results by John Romano Fresh off his Arnold Classic victory Kai Green endured a grueling flight half way around the world and landed no worse for the wear. He looked a little bigger than in Columbus and not quite as sharp (at least from the pics I’ve seen) but still [...]

*Read More...*


----------

